# Elon Musk revealed how a tiny internal camera in Tesla vehicles is going to help the firm compete with Uber and Lyft



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

https://www.businessinsider.com/elo...-to-help-it-compete-with-uber-and-lyft-2019-4


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bonum exactoris said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/elo...-to-help-it-compete-with-uber-and-lyft-2019-4


https://www.google.com/search?q=tesla+crash


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Makes sense..built in camera for rideshare...but yeah I'd shut the window until then as well


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bonum exactoris said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/elo...-to-help-it-compete-with-uber-and-lyft-2019-4


More SPYWARE !

" JUST SAY NO "!


----------



## badratings (Dec 24, 2018)

They should give Tesla owners access to the internal camera right now as part of the dash cam feature.


----------

